# Diesel earned his BH this weekend (video)



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Diesel is 15 months old and earned his BH in schutzhund this past weekend under DVG judge Sandi Purdy. There were 10 dogs total entered for their BH in the trial. Diesel got high BH. Here is his routine, camera angle could have been better but my son was in charge of that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:congratulations: and very nice job!! You guys looked good out there!

Gosh, I forgot how much heeling there is in that BH routine, whew.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great job from one Marylander to another. What's "BH" stand for?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Deuce said:


> Great job from one Marylander to another. What's "BH" stand for?


This link will tell you more than you ever wanted to know about the BH. 

Willamette Valley Schutzhund Club, BH

Great job to you and Diesel by the way, Andy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful heeling!! Excellent job for such a youngster!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you! It's a lot of work but in the end it was all worth it. Now it's all play time for him for a couple months.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Andy-jr. said:


> Now it's all play time for him for a couple months.


Haha! That's how I feel after a trial - time to celebrate!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!! Feels good, huh?!! 

:toasting:


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

G-burg said:


> Big congrats!! Feels good, huh?!!
> 
> :toasting:


It feels great. It's a lot of learning on my part and the mistakes I make the dog picks up on. This is my first Schutzhund dog and I'm having a blast.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... I am seriously impressed!

Great job!!!

I can't even imagine trying to put a BH on Stark at that age, he's 19 months and I am hoping this summer we will be ready!

Good job to both of you!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very good job. Congrats!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> This link will tell you more than you ever wanted to know about the BH.
> 
> Willamette Valley Schutzhund Club, BH
> 
> Great job to you and Diesel by the way, Andy!


Thank you!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry a little late on this!!

A BIG :congratulations: very nice job!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! You guys looked great!


----------

